# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  آموزش MongoDB

## golbafan

سلام

دیدم اینجا کلا خالیه :))

گفتم بد نیست یه آموزش مختصر در مورد این دیتابیس بسیار عالی و مفید براتون بزارم
امیدوارم استفاده کنید...

مباحث:
1- معرفی دیتابیس های پرونده محور و تفاوت آنها با دیتابیسهای رابطه ای
2- مزایای دیتابیسهای پرونده محور نسبت به رابطه ای
3- معرفی دیتابیس مونگو
4- ایجاد دیتابیس و کالکشن و داکیومنت
5- انواع فیلدها و نحوه استفاده
6- فیلتر و جستجو
7- جستجوهای پیشرفته
8- استفاده از رابطه (join) در دیتابیس های غیر رابطه ای
9- سایر مطالب ریز و درشت

----------


## E-liia

سلام.
من علاقه مند به این مبحث هستم. اگه میشه تاپیکتون رو ادامه بدید.
پیشاپیش ممنون از آموزشتون

----------

